# Heavy Breathing and taming down stressed Tegu



## CmoneyAA (Feb 19, 2013)

Quick question on handling. I have decided this week ( my 3rd week of having my Tegu) I will actively try and take my tegu out to feed him in his bin and bath him. My only issue is he stresses whenever I start to lift his screen only thing he does is breath very heavy and back up slowly if I try to pet him. I have been trying ( if he's out of his hide ) to work in his cage and around it and pet his head. He breathes heavily when I pet the top and doesn't really when I pet under his chin. My main question is should I still try and pick up and pet him if he's breathing hard and backing up ? I feel like if I stop this technique he will never get used to me but I also don't want to be stressing him out to the point he hates me.



HELP !


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 19, 2013)

_It takes time for them to come around and get use to being approached from above since it's something predators do. Just keep working with him._


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Feb 19, 2013)

Exactly they do not like being reached down on. If its a young Tegu understand that you are super huge and scary. Talk to him/her while your petting they really have to learn you are a good thing not a threat. Watch behavior tail wiggling like a snake means hey buddy I might bite. Other behaviors like back arching and hissing are signs of irritation. I have a male that hisses and back arches when you pet him but doesn't bite. Trust is key in my opinion, takes time but well worth it. Good luck.


----------



## CmoneyAA (Feb 19, 2013)

Awesome thanks !


----------

